# SMD 5730 Vs SMD 2835



## DarrenUD

Hi all CPF members, I am new to this forum and one of the reasons I have joined this forum because I have a huge interest in LED products and I like to share my knowledge (even though it is not much  )with other members as well as I can learn new thing from you too. I have a question regarding the difference between SMD 2835 and SMD 5730 LED chips. despite there are so many different brands what are the main difference between them. I know the SMD2835 is relatively new to the market and SMD5730 has proven its stability for last few years, so I hope to get a clear understanding of this difference from expert members on this forum. Thank you.


----------



## DIWdiver

5730's are bigger. Other than that, differences will be manufacturer and model specific. 

In general, the bigger package will have a bigger die in it, so it will handle higher current and give more light. It's possible that's true of all the LEDs anyone makes, but it isn't _necessarily_ so.


----------



## DarrenUD

Hi DIWdiver, Thank your for your reply and would there be a big difference in the luminous efficiency between the two types?. Because I found that the luminous efficiency of 5730 is about 115 lm/W and for 2835 120lm/W. Though, there is not much difference between the two, I am wondering why there is a trend towards the 2835 now days.


----------



## DIWdiver

They aren't 'types', they are sizes. What you are asking is like asking whether jumbo eggs are better than medium. The size doesn't tell you anything about the taste. That would be determined by the chicken, what it was fed, and how the egg has been handled. Luminous efficacy is unrelated to the package size, unless the package is too small to handle the heat. It is related to the die that is put in the package, and the material that's put over the die. These vary between brands and models, not size. 

I suspect the answer to your question is that the package technology has changed enough that the smaller package can now handle the power, so the larger packages are no longer needed.


----------



## DarrenUD

Thanks DIWdiver, I think I get the idea now. When we talk to the manufacturers they feed us lot of misleading information about their products. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## DIWdiver

Yeah, misleading information is pretty common. Usually it's accurate, but not always useful or easy to understand.


----------



## mfkcel99

5730 are bigger, like 5050 vs 3528


----------



## jason fang

from the code name, we will know the size of the different light source. The 2835SMD is much more small and thin than the model 5050,5730 and 3528. 
And the 2835 has a built-in heat-sink to heat-dissipation when it works. :devil:


----------



## Toaster79

The code is actual size of the package, meaning 5050 measures 5x5 mm, 5730 5.7x3 mm, 2835 2.8x3.5 mm ...


----------



## thegreatfixer

i think i can contribute to this post 

from my knowledge 3528/5050 are lower powered (thus they remain VERY COOL while running)
and the 2835/3014/5630/5730 are higher driven and IMO RUN MUCH HOTTER 

here is some basic rule of thumb info (just remember with these lights you are dealing with China and that another story)
SMD 5050 0.2W each, SMD 3258 0.06W each, SMD 3014 0.01W, SMD 5630, 0.5W each and SMD 5730 0.5W each.


----------



## usair

I installed (one) only 194 module / 3W (6X 5630) as third brake light


----------

